
How Iran Is Building Its Censorship-Friendly Domestic Internet - pvsukale3
https://backchannel.com/how-iran-is-building-its-censorship-friendly-domestic-internet-11db69aae96d#.nueotq2sr
======
dotcoma
The question is: Will it be better than Facebook?

~~~
brudgers
Or any of the other corporations building walled gardens.

~~~
dotcoma
Sure. But one is a huge walled garden, with ambitions to eat up the rest of
what we used to call the open web. The others are small fry, in comparison.

~~~
brudgers
For me, Facebook eats my email [and time and data]. But it doesn't [currently]
lock down my hardware to phone home or strive to shape every page on the open
web for its own business purposes...or both.

